# RCI SA specialist



## grest (Mar 1, 2008)

I remember that there used to be someone that we could contact at RCI for problems with SA resorts...is there still such a person?
Connie


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 1, 2008)

This is what I have in my contact list.  Hope this works for you. 

thespecialists@rci.co.za


----------



## 225chs (Mar 1, 2008)

If you need a specific person I have always found Marli Dolfing to be wonderful.  However, Marli is just back to work after having a child and may not be able to respond as fast as she has in the past. I am not sure if she is working full time yet.
mdorfling@rci.co.za


----------

